# Gulf Specs



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Have been looking at car ads - what are Gulf Specs? And, is it a good thing!!

10 days till I arrive, and looking forward to attending one (or more) of your social events.

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Gulf specs will relate to the cooling system of the car and to the AC in the car. Both are modified to deal with the very hot summers.

So, yes it's a good thing, and you certainly want it.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Gulf specs will relate to the cooling system of the car and to the AC in the car. Both are modified to deal with the very hot summers.
> 
> So, yes it's a good thing, and you certainly want it.




Thanks, Ogri


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

And the Tachometer is in metric system.


----------

